# Green Snake Youngster ~ 8"



## padkison (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## driver (Dec 2, 2007)

cool snake :razz: what species?


----------



## arachnofein909 (Dec 2, 2007)

not 100% sure but looks like a rough green snake.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 3, 2007)

nice looking snake.  i love it's eyes.


----------



## kitty_b (Dec 4, 2007)

you guys find the coolest things


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 5, 2007)

kitty_b said:


> you guys find the coolest things


Here Here.  

I've never seen one eat before, just to see that it's incredibly rewarding.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 5, 2007)

Aww it's very cute! I love the idea of a snake that eats insects. Is that a wild caught snake? Did you have any trouble with it adapting to captivity?


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucky :drool: :drool: :drool: 
I really want a rough green snake 
tell me how it gos with him/her.


----------



## padkison (Dec 6, 2007)

This guy was caught in early September on the Outer Banks, NC.  He was only about 6" at the time, likely a recent hatchling.  I've been keeping my eyes out for one for awhile to add to a 40g breeder tank which currently houses 2 fence lizards and an eastern glass lizard.  He needs to get bigger before I let him in there.

Note that unlike other non-insect eating snakes, this guy needs UV like most lizards.

He's skittish, but will eat from tongs.

The kids actually found it, he was in the grass next to a trail.  Helps to have several sets of active eyes close to the ground to find stuff

Another fun common bug-eating snake is the northern brown snake (8"-12").  Pretty secretive, but I had 5-6 in a small tank for awhile.  They stayed buried in the substrate 95% of the time.  However, when I put food in a jar lid (earth worm pieces or small slugs), they would go nuts eating.  The 5% of the time they were out was to check the food lid.


----------



## padkison (Mar 5, 2008)

It keeps munching roaches and growing.  Nice thing about his guy is he's not much of a pooper when held.


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 7, 2008)

I've never had much interest in keeping snakes.... except for these guy's.

Great pics!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! I've tried to get my Rough Green Snake to eat Lobster Roaches but he won't touch them....he only wants crickets.


----------



## macjizzle (Mar 7, 2008)

sweeeeeeeet picture. =]


----------

